# newbie need help



## darnations (Jul 23, 2013)

Good day everyone! i have a big problem and i need your advice. 

This is my story: after 7 months of working, and due to personal issue, i decided to resign from my job and just go back to my country. My boss accepted my resignation with no problem at all. As i proceed to her secretary, which also happen to be the same nationality as iam. She told me that i will need to pay for the visa processing, daman card and i need to provide a plane ticket for myself. I asked her how much would the visa and daman card will cost, she told me she doesnt know. Then she let me sign the waiver stating that i need to pay those to start the processing of my cancellation. after that she told me to expect a call from her. 

now, the problem, after some research, i found out that the visa processing would cost me 5-6k aed. im as good as dead right now as i dont have that kind of money, plus the daman, that according to their website, is 600 aed per year (basic plan).

i was thinking that 3k aed is enough to cover those. anything i can do to lessen the amount that i will pay? i know i [email protected]#$d up big time. please give me some advice. thanks


----------

